# Adding my mountain



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

So my son wants a tunnel. So I said, "Well if you want a tunnel, then we need a mountain."
This is phase 1. Setting the tunnel ceiling and walls.







Phase 2 involved making the newspaper "pillows". Yes, I'm following Woodland Scenics process.







Phase 3 involved adding the plaster sheets. I didn't follow the instructions closely enough and didn't "smooth" the plaster completely over the holes  Fortunately I tested the ground covering and it covers.







Phase 4 involved applying an earth color base (didn't work as well as I would have liked because of the holes, dummy). Also adding plaster rocks. Next we color them!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You got a nice mountain going there...good shape.

Get a bunch of earth/rock colors of acrylic paint,
only 97 cent a bottle in the Walmart craft
section, and let your creativity bring it
to life...you'll want vary colored rock faces, washes,
and boulders. Then some large weeds, general
ground cover and a little grass. Maybe a tree or
two.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks like a good start to me. Did you paint the plaster cloth in an earth tone? It's hard to tell from the pix. If not, I would do that before going any farther. 

Then just detail the landscape, especially the rocks. Plaster takes water-based paints very nicely, and you an achieve some tremendous effects with very little effort.

One other thing I'd do quickly is patch or cover that little hole in the upper right corner of the near tunnel portal.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

I did paint the plaster cloth, but as you can see it didn't work so great because of the holes. I'm sprinkling earth tone ground cover over the entire mountain (after I paint the wash over my rocks of course), then putting other tones over top of that. I have some bushes, lichen, and some trees. Also some "boulders" at the bottom of the mountain.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

The nice thing about scenery is its very forgiving, you could still run a light plaster/water mix over the remaining holes to make your job easier.

Craig


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Painted rock. I should pull out my SLR to get some sharper photos.
I would like to know how to get the covering like dirt and grass to stick to a steep slope.
Also what to use to seal the covering so it doesn't move.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

for steep slopes i used aileens tacky glue, thinned a bit, brushed on, and a piece of folded paper and 'tapped' it on.... i used thinned white glue in some spots, hair spray in others for top seal..


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

hokie1525 said:


> Painted rock. I should pull out my SLR to get some sharper photos.
> I would like to know how to get the covering like dirt and grass to stick to a steep slope.
> Also what to use to seal the covering so it doesn't move.
> View attachment 40627


Water based glue, spray it on first, let it sit for a minute, then put the grass on, followed by another spray of the glue to hold it in place


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

When I did my mountain I generously "painted" the steep slope with Elmer's white glue, full strength, right out of the bottle, in areas about 4"X4" at a time.
I then sprinkled the ground cover on a piece of paper, placed it up close to the wet glued area, then gently blew the ground cover toward the glue. It stuck like a magnet! What little residue that fell off was removed with my handy vacuum.
Yep, it took some time and patience, but the results were well worth it all.
Bob


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Interesting. I tried throwing it on but that didn't work. I like the idea of blowing it on. Either way, the surface needs to be tacky enough to hold it.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Forgot to mention.....after letting it DRY for at least 48 hours, I then sprayed it LIGHTLY (not soaked) with a 50/50 mixture of 'wet' water and Elmer's. Then I let that dry for a couple days too. That was two years ago and it's still solid as a rock!
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Added some more grasses and the like.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice

Those rock outcrops are very real.

Maybe a few bush weed like growths here and there.

Don


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I'll be adding some lichen and bushes and trees.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Added some bushes and shrubs around and between the rocks. Also some bushes around the top of the mountain. I'm going to add some groves of trees as well. I still haven't figures out what I want to do around ground level. I know I'll want some talus, but maybe just dirt otherwise. My wife says it looks like Lord of the Rings. I'm not sure why, though.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice. I got rocks in my head. Your outcrops are
outstanding. The roughage really adds to the realism.

Don


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Very realistic. Well done.


----------

